# Camping at Disney Worlds Fort Wilderness



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

We're gearing up for a two week trip to disney worlds fort wilderness camp ground, leaving the Saturday after Thanksgiving. Anyone have any experience camping there?? Any tips??


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

we've been twice, it's great.
here's my info on it:camping info, the stuff you need to know: Fort Wilderness, Walt Disney World, Orlando, FL


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

We went there last summer. It was really great. 

Some tips:
1. Take advantage of the bus going in and out of the campground. It's free of charge, compared to getting the golf cart which is about $65 a day.
2. Bring your own marshmallows and sticks if you wanna join their campfire activities. We didn't bring any that time and we were charged $12 per kit.
3. Bring your own Internet stick. They do have WiFi here, but it's like $10 per day. Or better yet, avoid it altogether.


----------



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys... We can't wait.. Its gunna be the trip of a life time for the kids.. Anything they want we'll do.. I went when I was a kid and stayed in a tent in the camp ground. I remember it being great and that was the 80's


----------



## BigTom (Oct 9, 2011)

Spent a week there with Grandkids this past summer. A lot of things to do, never ran out of activities. Make sure you take in the singalong, bring your own marshmellow and sticks. Also we enjoyed the fireworks on the beach at night. Going back next year to do the things we didn't have time for. Tom


----------



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

Do they have fire places at each camp site?? Its nice to have a fire at the camp site at night..


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope. They have grills at each site, but no fires.


----------



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh well, thats ok, Im sure we'll have plenty to do without building a fire every night... I've had my truck into the shop 3 times to make sure its ready, can't wait...


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You might call ahead and ask if they allow a "portable fire pit". Some campgrounds that don't allow open fires often allow self-contained, covered portable fire pits available in many sizes and styles. They can be wood or propane powered and other than ensuring whatever you put in there fits correctly and you have room to store or carry it when travelling, these are becoming very popular.

I'm just saying.... nothing like an almost guaranteed campfire wherever you go if it's important.


----------

